# Cheapest local couriers



## canocep66 (6/4/16)

Hi everyone 
I am looking for the cheapest option to courier vape gear from cape town to Johannesburg. I know postnet charges R100 but is there cheaper alternatives
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vapington (6/4/16)

If you have an account with The Courier guy you can get courier as low as R35 ex VAT. From CT to JHB about R60 for a bag overnight. Otherwise Aramex at R99 cant go wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## canocep66 (6/4/16)

That sounds good
Thanks alot @Vapington


----------

